# Seasonal Space Camping!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Seasonal meaning....renting by the entire season!

I figured we need a place to trade advice, show our pics, and trade information about SEASONAL CAMPING.

I'm getting into a Seasonal Resort this Spring. I'm a complete "seasonal newbie."

Here's a rundown:

*REASON:* 
We've always camped the normal way. First in lake cabins, then in tents, on into a pop-up, and now the travel trailer. We usually roll on into the same areas each year...as we have our favorites.
Now in our early 40's, with an empty nest...I feel like making it a bit easier on myself. (and DW)

Admit it, owning any type of travel trailer is hard work. The maintenance, the upkeep, storage, winterizing, packing, unpacking, flushing, filling, hitching, towing, etc...
The Seasonal Space will take much of that work out of the picture.

One more reason? I bought a new Jet Ski last Summer, and love to ride. It's very hard to get them both to the lake at the same time. Seems I'm either camping, or Jet Skiing...both not at the same time.
With a seasonal...I can do both...and not have to tow either. This makes it a great way to LURE my children/grandchild to me!







I think we will all camp much more often this way.

*THE SPACE:* 
It's about 52 miles from my front door, on a nice lake in Northern Minnesota. It's an ALL SEASONAL resort...meaning there are no overnighters there. Not sure if this is a plus or minus, as it's fun to people-watch sometimes, and meet new people. The space is in the woods, trees all over. The lake is acutally across the road. (not on the property) There are several swimming ponds on the property, and it's loaded with golf cart trails. (hence the Kawasaki Mule thread I started)

*THE PLAN:* 
To drop in anytime for Jet Skiing/relaxing/camping/enjoying each others company. (and ok..partying with the neighbors!) Having the family over is another huge reason. A HOME BASE at the lake. The property is huge, and I am sure I'll end up with a golf cart to make use of the trails. (although the MULE may be a better choice, as I can launch the Jet Ski with it)

*THE MODS:* 
First thing I'm going to do is build a deck. I'd like it to be low to the ground, and something that could be taken apart if need be and relocated. (in case we don't like it) Any advice in this endevour is welcome.
I also want to build some type of bar/stools for the deck. Something that can stay there full time and take the elements. Can be used instead of a picnic table as well. (saw some tailgating and fell in love!)

Hard line to sewer...something that can be disconnected if I want to leave for a trip if need be.
Turbo Maxx fan...less A/C means less power bill.
Storage outside the trailer/plastic shed like box
Landscape a little to our liking
Better storage inside the OUTBACK
New radio
LCD TV install
and lots of other little mods.

Help me out with any other things I should consider. Is there anything I'm forgetting...or something you think I should do/get?

Thanks!
Jolly

Here is a pic taken just before winter hit. I put the OUTBACK in place for the winter so I won't have to in the Spring.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jolly - not sure what to add (beyond beer) but thought the pics of the space look real nice. Hope you enjoy it often once it warms up a bit.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh man, Jolly!!! KB's interest sure was peaked at the idea of camping in Space.....was sure this was her opportunity to get to Mars !!!!









Can't help you much with prep as we're only now figuring out how to do the moveable feast method - TT style. But it sure sounds like a wonderful adventure and likely that you'll be out there all the time!

Just repeat after me: "Spring IS coming!" .... "Spring IS coming!" ....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

That looks like a nice set-up. I'm sure you will make good use of it. I'm not too sure I wouldn't do the same thing at your age! HaHa!









Just as long as you can make it "portable" at any given time should the travel bug hit.....

Long PVC pipe, insulated, for your sewer (maybe even heat wrap in those COLD Minnesota winters).

Use bolts and plates on your bar apparatus so you can dismantle it fairly easily.

Oh, and beer. Plenty of beer.

So we looking at two good months of warm weather UP THERE? or what?









Mark


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We plopped down ours a year ago or so and are very glad we did. Feel free to send me an e mail and I'll give you all the info. you'll ever need!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Hard line to sewer...something that can be disconnected if I want to...easy enough. 
Turbo Maxx fan...less A/C means less power bill....we don't have any, but I would imagine, yes. summers in midwest are just plain hot and AC is a must.
Storage outside the trailer/plastic shed like box...we bought one a Black and Decker, I think..about $600? Works great for all the boat stuff etc.
Landscape a little to our liking..we put down rock, but will also be building a deck this spring I believe.
Better storage inside the OUTBACK....just a matter of looking at it like it's a vacation home instead of a portable home, you'll be surprised at how much more storage space you'll find. Remember, nothing needs to be packed up and secured for moving. 
New radio...ah, yes if you enjoy listening inside. We have a hugh boombox that we keep in our side storage all year long. We never have to move it and it sounds great (it's huge, so it's a good thing we don't have to move it).
LCD TV install ...or satellite?

http://www.goodysresort.com/

link to our seasonal place...don't know how to make it live, sorry.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> http://www.goodysresort.com/


Looks like a beautifuyl spot.

Funny, I lived in Jefferson City for 4 years, went to tke Lake of the Ozarks fairly often, but never heard of Lake Pomme de Terre!









If it were any closer, I'l have to go there!

Mark


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

It's down South of Clinton and Truman lake (about 35 miles). It's what the Lake of the Ozarks used to be (albeit much smaller)...clean, beautiful shoreline and reasonably sized boats (it's a COE lake).

It's kind of in the three-lakes region: Pomme, Truman and Stockton. It's about 1/2 hour closer than my folks' Ozark lake house in Laurie, MO.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Maybe something to stabilize the frame to reduce any movement. Some thing like this? http://tinyurl.com/y8tazz

The deck could be to floor pieces that are each no wider than your Titan bed and bolt together. If you want a rail you could use post pockets and drop the rail in. 
Sounds like a fun project.

Jared


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Would definitely suggest the floor support. Wheel chocks etc...we invested in a tripid, but feel like we could also use a set of those chocks too.

After all the necessities, don't forget the necessary signage (who lives there, where you're from, family member's names)...permanent grill and we had to provide our own picnic table (bought the kit through Ace Hardware for $49 and built with lumber we bought...it's huge).

Oh, and a golf cart is a must...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jolly!

Beautiful! I wish we had places like that in So. Cal.








I came across a place in our local mountains that is an rv resort or country club, you have to purchase your site...prices start at $149,000 and some go up to $250,000









check this out Big Bear Shores RV Resort


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as a portable deck, I might suggest using the cement pillar blocks available from any home store and making 4' x 4' deck plates that can be bolted together and set on these pillars. As low as the Outback sets, you won't need to raise it much or build stairs or even guard rails. I've seen nice bars that are portable or you can build one out of cedar with anything including a sink, gas grill and a refridge in it. Here's one plan that you might like. http://www.precision-images.com/deck_bar.htm. One thing you have to check into is if you can add anything perminate or if everything has to be moveable. My brothers have been trying to talk me into renting a camp site where they have theirs. Its about 35 miles away and fairly cheap, but we like using ours for spur of the moment trips, so still debating about it. Enjoy.


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe a firewood rack and/or campfire bowl or ring? Unless all the wood would get stolen in between your visits?

Toyota Prius to run back and forth from home -- since you won't be moving the trailer much?

Definitely go with the Mule: unless you are really a golfer, a golf cart is so.... oops! Don't want to get flamed (I just don't "get" golf...besides, I love to spend other people's money!)


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I forgot to point out the nice feature of the plans sited above. Note the nice big beer can holder;-).


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

What's a mule?

What's wrong with a golf cart?

I must say...before I became a seasonal camper I laughed at them too...then I got down there without one and within one day was borrowing other peoples' so I wouldn't have to fire up the truck every time I wanted to go to the lake or the boat docks...or the family just wanted to cruise around and make new friends.

Golf carts rock....just ask my kids!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Add a room screen room


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm loving all the suggestions!

Jared...you think those screw jacks would fit under the OUTBACK? There must be 11" of clearance...right?

John...the screen room is a definate YES. I'm getting one like this:










outtatown...Nice looking resort! A Mule is a Kawasaki utility vehicle like this:










It's like a golf cart, only on steroids! Reason I wanted something like this is that it can tow my Jet Ski from the site to the launch without a problem. I noticed golf carts are pretty much the norm at seasonals. I'd just like it to be something more useful...as the Mule would be for towing. I've got some distance to cover to the launch/change up riders and this would be great.

I have the LCD TV, just need an arm to mount it. I traveled around with satelite before...but the resort already has cable so I'll probably get it.

Someone else had this Gem Car idea...but it doesn't tow. (looks cool though!) These things are street legal! Who knew! (photo below) Quite the handy little vehicle! Wow the options could kill your wallet!










Lmb...nice bar! Something like that would be great. I like the portable (bolt together) deck idea you and Jared have. I'd like to lay it right on the ground, and shim it level. It would be great to be able to unbolt it If I decide to get out after a year...and use the thing elsewhere.

Skippershe....I guess I won't tell you I almost bought a lake lot this summer on a ND lake. (huge lot) The price was under $20,000. It is a brand new area, (no trees) but was nice...and right ON the waters edge. Didn't like the fact it was a 4 hour drive each way.

Mark...the season actually runs May 1 to Oct 1. (at the resort) Sometimes we still have snow in May!







Not too often though. I generally don't camp much in Sept...but will now!

Rob...I may end up with a golf cart...but I really want a Mule or something like it. (for the towing) I'm not completely sure I'll get either this year...unless I figure out this seasonal thing works for us. Maybe I should sit on it for a year. There's already a campfire ring...but I'll probably get a new one or build one. The wood pile is already there...no one bothers with it. (they are all over)

Thanks for all the input.

Keep it coming. 
Post your own experiences as well. I like to read about it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Don't forget the Tiki Bar!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

"Thank God the tiki bar is open
Thank God the tiki torch still shines
Thank God the tiki bar is open
Come on in and open up your mind "

Have Tiki...will travel.

You all realize this new place is going to become...

*OUTBACK-RITAVILLE!*

Look out campground...here come the Parrotheads! 
SQUAK!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd make good friends with the neighbors ASAP, so they will contact you if something goes wrong while you're not there.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Ah..I've learned something. Just make sure about the Mule. In our place, you can't have anything but a battery powered golf cart (something about on year at a total campground fish fry everyone showed up in their gas carts and no one could hear anything...I guess when you get about 100 of them together they're loud.

I guess the point I'm making is that having something, anything, other than having to hoof it everywhere or get in your car is a good thing.

Oh, another thing. We made a permanent fire pit out of landscaping stones that we had at home in a pile in the back yard, but others have trudged around and gotten some large natural rocks locally and made beautiful fire pits. The metal fire rings (the ones you can get at Cabela's that have the moose etc carved out of them) are beautiful. We have permanent chairs around the campfire (Wal Mart molded plastic...nice big ones like Adirondak chairs) and we just turn them upside down when we leave...no one ever bothers them. For winter we just stacked them and covered with a tarp and bungie...they'll stay put and be ready for the first spring campfire in March.

Just an aside...good story I'll make it short. Last spring we were getting the jump on things and went down in Mid-March. Left to drive home about 6 o'clock on Sunday night....at 10 that night a tornado came through and rocked their world. Some homes were leveled and you could see the path right behind the campground where it went through the woods. Destroyed a large storage barn and part of that went into someone's camper about 50 yard from us. Thankfully, no one was there since it was so early so no one got hurt...but as you know, the midwest can get hairy and fast! That's two tornadoes my camper has barely missed...another in 03 when it was parked in storage before we became seasonal. Oh, a good weather radio...but I'm sure you're already all over that. Walkie talkies are good too...we had to get new ones this year 8 mile range so hubby can call me as he docks the boat so I can go get him in the mule....er golf cart







,


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> "Thank God the tiki bar is open
> Thank God the tiki torch still shines
> Thank God the tiki bar is open
> Come on in and open up your mind "
> ...


I all for the Parrothead Invasion just imagine a bar on the back of every TT. We might even get Jimmy to join.

Scott


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Thought of something else. The reasons we put down rock were many. One...keeps the chiggers down (we were getting eaten alive). Two...don't have to weed eat etc. Three: When it rains, you don't have nearly the mud/wet grass issue to deal with. It cost us about $200 for 16 tons.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like a real good place to spend a couple of months. Have Fun!

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pete, I have a new set of the aluminum screw jacks. You can have them. My father used to put a few patio blocks under them.

John


----------

